# Spanish sites



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

We are travelling via Brittany Ferries Plymouth/Santander to Lagos Portugal next Sunday. We need site for 2 separate nights approximately Salamanca area and Merida area can anyone please advise. Also because this is the first time we have done this long sea crossing, presumably we have to switch our gas off so how do we keep the freezer cold!! or can we not take any food in our fridge/freezer.
Thanks for any advice.
Scaley


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we are going portsmouth/ santander next week, re freezer we are going to put a couple of ice packs in and hope. we are going different way , stay ing at camping international aranjuez. 

enjoy tomnjune


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

En route stops can be made at Salamanca, Camping Regio, 37900 Santa Marta de Tormes.; which is by the Regio hotel on the old road to Madrid. Coming from thr North you need to go round the city on the E80 and other roads following the signs for Madrid, after passing through a commercial area you will see the hotel on the left; but the turning off was closed a few weeks ago due to road works. You need to continue to the next commercial area where there is a set of traffic lights where you can go right and make an immediate left turn over the road to make a U turn, return to the Santa Marta turning and around two roundabouts into the old route 501. The entrance is on the left as part of the hotel entrance. It's a bit expensive, e11.80 for the pitch with electricity and e3.40 per person, but you get a discount voucher for the hotel cafe. 
I suggest you fill up at the petrol station almost opposite on the way out as it is fairly cheap and there is precious little opportunity until Seville. Head down to the first roundabout and take the signed exit, the first if remember correctly, for the autovia. The new E803 going south is incomplete, so be ready to go off the motorway (no toll) on to the old road then through the road works and a few diversions until the completed morotway resumes. There are two Repsol rest areas not far south of Salamanca, but nothing on the road until Merida (and then you have to go searching); and still nothing not even aires until Seville.
At Merida there is a site south of the mororway to Madrid which is signed with the usual symbols from the motorway exit, 33 or 34?, back towards Merida, the site is on the left. Costs - e5.30 pitch, e3.01 electricity, e4.00 per adult.
In the morning it's back east to the motorway then west to turn south again. There is a new petrol station under construction on the old road very near the junction onto the m-way, but is was not open three weeks ago. Note you will have to travel on to the next junction after the one where you left the motorway.
Both sites are typically 'spanish'.
Lagos was very nice, are you going to the C&CC rally at Touristcampo?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may be of some help see here
chapter


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

For Salamanca try Camping Don Quijote. We stayed there last year; it is convenient for the city - which has some fantastic architecture - and there are pleasant walks along the river.

For Merida try Camping Merida (website in Spanish only unfortunately).

Full details of both these campsites can be found in the ACSI website : http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Quick update - for the Merida site you leave the motorway at junctions 334/335.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Any more info re gas and freezer?!! We are also planning this trip at the end of the year! :roll: Ana xx


----------

